# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Productos acuícolas de Perú logran mayor demanda en el extranjero

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Acuicultura se ha convertido en nueva oportunidad de desarrollo para el país, afirma Aráoz*  ** _Ministros de la Producción y de Comercio Exterior y Turismo_ _recorren las instalaciones de la Feria Expoalimentaria 2009._   *Lima, set. 10 (ANDINA).-* Los productos acuícolas de Perú están logrando una mayor demanda en el extranjero y, a través del reordenamiento pesquero, la acuicultura se ha convertido en una nueva oportunidad de desarrollo para el país, indicó hoy el Ministerio de la Producción. “Nuestro sector productivo empresarial y comunitario puede, a través de esfuerzos públicos y privados, enrumbarnos en un tránsito cada vez mejor de un crecimiento sostenido alrededor de la acuicultura”, sostuvo la ministra de la Producción, Mercedes Aráoz. 
Asimismo, destacó la gran demanda en el extranjero de los langostinos, conchas de abanico, truchas y tilapia, todos productos peruanos. 
Manifestó que la apertura comercial con diversos países del mundo (Estados Unidos, China, Singapur, Canadá y República de Corea) permite promocionar e insertar nuevos productos peruanos provenientes de la acuicultura.  
Indicó que esta promoción se puede hacer a través de esquemas formales de asociatividad de los productores grandes y pequeños, modernos y artesanales. 
Además, haciendo viable la conformación de pequeñas y medianas empresas (pymes) acuícolas en maricultura y acuicultura continental.  
Según la Organización para la Alimentación y la Agricultura (FAO), se ha llegado a un límite máximo de producción y sólo la actividad acuícola puede seguir creciendo a fin de satisfacer la demanda mundial de productos pesqueros, mencionó.  
En ese sentido, dijo esperar que en el futuro Perú sea uno de los principales proveedores de productos acuícolas para los mercados internacionales. 
Solamente cuatro países de la región latinoamericana (Chile, Argentina, Brasil y Ecuador) son considerados los principales productores, abarcando en conjunto el 84 por ciento de la producción regional acuícola.  
Señaló que en el 2008, Perú exportó productos acuícolas por un valor superior a los 100 millones de dólares, representando el 19 por ciento de las exportaciones pesqueras no tradicionales.  
La ministra inauguró la IV Convención Nacional “Oportunidades de negocios en la acuicultura”, que organiza la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex) en el marco de la Feria Expoalimentaria 2009. 
Aseguró que el clima de negocios e inversiones en el sector acuícola peruano es el más adecuado porque el país tiene condiciones macroeconómicas bastante estables, y el gobierno está apoyando un desarrollo concreto y con posibilidades en la generación de empleo.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carlos Lezama*Temas similares: Artículo: Se requerirá mayor producción de pisco para atender aumento de demanda en China Artículo: Mayor demanda y recuperación de precio de exportación impulsan exportaciones de palmito Artículo: Exportaciones de pisco crecen 152% entre enero y mayo por mayor demanda de EEUU Artículo: Trucha, tilapia y langostinos serán productos acuícolas de mayor producción en 2010 Artículo: Argentina demanda cada vez más productos textiles y agroindustriales de Perú

----------

